# Windjacke gesucht



## JohnCasey (25. August 2021)

Nachdem ich hier einige Themen durch hab und irgendwie sehr schwammige Fragen und Antworten gelesen habe, dachte ich, ich frage mal etwas konkreter mit Beispielmodell.

Ich schwitze schnell und viel und bin eine Frostbeule (das eine könnte aufgrund des Fahrtwindes mit dem anderen zusammenhängen). Deshalb wirds mir schnell etwas frisch, je nach Temperatur, Wind und Geschwindigkeit.
Was ich daher suche, ist die atmungsaktivste, winddichte Jacke, wo gibt   

Hier liegen habe ich gerade die Odlo Zeroweight AOP, aktuell im Sale, aber immer noch 76,95 Euro teuer.
Das Teil wiegt wirklich nichts und passt auch ganz gut. An der Rückseite besteht das obere Drittel aus Netzstoffs, welcher dann vom normalen Stoff lose überdeckt wird (oval horizontale Öffnung ca. an der Drittellinie). Schätze, das wird schon viel Wärme ableiten, aber gleichzeitig von vorn und der Seite dicht halten. Ob die Sache bei kaltem Wind von hinten dann noch so gut ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Des Weiteren soll der Stoff sehr atmungsaktiv sein, das Teil läuft bei Odlo unter "Laufjacke". Wenn Läufer also damit klar kommen, müsste sie ja auch bei mir halbwegs gut die Feuchte abtransportieren können, so die Hoffnung.

Meine Frage wäre also: Hat jemand noch ein paar Empfehlungen, die in diese Richtung gehen (auch ohne Netzstoff)? Wie sieht es mit Erfahrungen aus? Gibt es überhaupt atmungsaktive Windjacken, die ihres Namens würdig sind?

Wasserdicht oder wasserabweisend sollen sie ja angeblich alle sein, aber mehr als einen kleinen Nieselregen werden sie wohl nicht abkönnen. Dessen bin ich mir bewusst und darum geht es mir auch nicht. Für das Sauwetter im Herbst/Winter hab ich eine gute Hardshell, die mich auch trocken durch eine Schneewanderung im tauenden Wald bringt. Gesucht wird nur was gegen Auskühlen aufgrund von Fahrtwind. Den Rest erledigt das Zwiebelprinzip.


----------



## tkbanker (27. August 2021)

Ich schwitze nicht sehr schnell oder viel und friere auch nicht so leicht. Allerdings habe ich seit einer Lungenentzündung Probleme mit kaltem Fahrtwind auf der Brust. Von daher kann ich deine Frage gut nachvollziehen.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit einer Wind-Weste gemacht. Vorne dicht und hinten Netz. Bei der Atmungsaktivität stoßen alle Jacken irgendwann an ihre Grenzen. Daher ist es umso wichtiger, dass die Lagen darunter den Schweiß schnell von Körper ableiten. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Sachen von Odlo gemacht. Die haben Baselayer für jedes Wetter und jeden Einsatzbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (27. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Was ich daher suche, ist die atmungsaktivste, winddichte Jacke, wo gibt


Schau mal nach der Vaude Air III Jacke.
Die ist nur zu etwa 80% windicht und gewährleistet auf diese Weise eine gute Belüftung, anders als Membran-Jacken a la Goretex, die dafür viel zu dicht sind. Preiswert ist die auch noch (um die 60 €).

Ich fahre selbst keine andere mehr. Klein zusammengeknüllt ist die immer dabei, falls es mal plötzlich kühler wird.


----------



## Rockside (27. August 2021)

Wenn es noch nicht ganz so kühl ist, kann auch ein ärmelloses Windshield mit Netzrücken erst mal weiterhelfen. Vorteil hier ist, daß man den Reisverschluss hoch und runterziehen kann, je nach Temperaturentwicklung. So kann man die Wohlfühltemperatur etwas regeln, die Luft zieht durch den Netzrücken ab.


----------



## r4n (27. August 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Schau mal nach der Vaude Air III Jacke.
> Die ist nur zu etwa 80% windicht und gewährleistet auf diese Weise eine gute Belüftung, anders als Membran-Jacken a la Goretex, die dafür viel zu dicht sind. Preiswert ist die auch noch (um die 60 €).
> 
> Ich fahre selbst keine andere mehr. Klein zusammengeknüllt ist die immer dabei, falls es mal plötzlich kühler wird.


Genau dieses Prinzip scheint jeder "atmungsaktiven Mebrane" überlegen zu sein. Würde auch was in diese Richtung empfehlen, gerade wenn es extra für Sport ist. Dichte Sachen nur, wenn es sein muss, bei Regen.


----------



## schmitr3 (27. August 2021)

Endura DuraJak, hatte ich für 59€ gekauft. Ist halt mit Kapuze, was ich sehr angenehm finde.


----------



## Axel2k (28. August 2021)

Ich kann auch nur für die Vaude Air III Jacke sprechen. 
Ansonsten, falls es noch nicht so kalt ist, empfiehlt sich auch eine Windweste. Bei decathlon gibt es welche aus dem running Bereich.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (29. August 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Schau mal nach der Vaude Air III Jacke.
> Die ist nur zu etwa 80% windicht und gewährleistet auf diese Weise eine gute Belüftung, anders als Membran-Jacken a la Goretex, die dafür viel zu dicht sind. Preiswert ist die auch noch (um die 60 €).



Ich habe zum einen eine Vaude Air III Weste für den immer dabei Windschutz.
Seit einiger Zeit auch die Vaude Moab IV Softshell, die sehr dünn und stretchig ist und eben auch diese Eigenschaften besitzt (80% winddicht, atmungsaktiv, bis zu einem gewissen Grad wasserabweisend) und auch klein eingepackt mitgeführt werden kann.


----------



## cjbffm (29. August 2021)

Moin, 
wie ist die Vaude Air III Jacke bei Feuchtigkeit von oben - manche nennen es auch Regen - zu gebrauchen? 
Ich suche derzeit auch etwas gegen Wind, aber gleichzeitig ein Regenschutz etwa so, wie ihn eine Softshelljacke bietet, also für leichten Regen, wäre mir auch recht. 

Ich hatte kürzlich zwei Windjacken hier die ich beide zurückgesandt habe, weil sie überhaupt keinen Regenschutz geboten haben.


----------



## r4n (29. August 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie ist die Vaude Air III Jacke bei Feuchtigkeit von oben - manche nennen es auch Regen - zu gebrauchen?
> Ich suche derzeit auch etwas gegen Wind, aber gleichzeitig ein Regenschutz etwa so, wie ihn eine Softshelljacke bietet, also für leichten Regen, wäre mir auch recht.
> 
> Ich hatte kürzlich zwei Windjacken hier die ich beide zurückgesandt habe, weil sie überhaupt keinen Regenschutz geboten haben.


Umso dichter eine Softshell ist, desto dichter ist sie. Hört sich doof an, ist aber so. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Millet K Shield Jacket, die eine Wassersäule von 5000 mm hat. Ganz toll das Teil, würde ich nie wieder kaufen! Selbst ohne anstrengende Bewegung wird es darin schnell dampfig. 
Ich würde mittlerweile immer so "offen" wie möglich nehmen und das bei Bedarf mit einer leichten Regenjacke kombinieren. 
Wenn man doch eine vor Regen schützende Softshell möchte, würde ich die Rab Kinetic Jacken testen. 
Aber wie geschrieben, lieber Regenschutz kleinstmöglich extra und nur bei Regen verwenden.


----------



## BenMT (29. August 2021)

Vlt ist ein Langarmtrimot was für dich? Ich fahre am Rennrad zB das Gore C5 Thermo Trikot und das ist im Oberkörperbereich winddicht, die Feuchtigkeit wird extrem gut abgeleitet. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich habe eine Shimano Windjacke, aber damit kann ich nicht fahren, die halte ich nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (29. August 2021)

Normalerweise sind Windbreaker recht atmungsaktiv. Wenn sie das nicht wären, gäbe es keinen Grund sie anstatt Regenjacken zu verwenden. Regenjacken nimmt man lieber nur, wenn es wirklich regnet, und selbst dann ist es besser diese gut zu belüften. Ausnahme vielleicht Gore Shakedry. Die sollen angeblich so "schnaufig" sein, dass die auch als Windbreaker alleine durchgehen. Sind aber sauteuer und relativ empfindlich.

Schweißbindende Lage direkt auf der Haut und Windbreaker drüber bei Luftzug sind quasi DER Standard im Bereich Outdoor-Klamotte. Westen sind toll, wenn es noch einigermaßen warm ist. Ansonsten ist es toll, wenn man die Ärmel vom Windbreaker hochschieben kann. Das kann aber auf Kosten der Windschnittigkeit gehen.

Was auch ganz gut funktioniert, sind Netzhemden unter dem Trikot. Damit macht man das Trikot quasi zum Windbreaker. Gleichzeitig verhindert man einen nassen Schweißlappen auf der Haut kleben zu haben.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (29. August 2021)

Als einigermaßen winddichtes Jersey mit sehr guter Ableitung finde ich das Leatt DBX 5.0 Jersey sehr gut. Aktuell bei den Bergfreunden im Abverkauf, habe gerade das zweite geordert. Für Temperaturen um 10-15°C mit Netz-Baselayer (Craft) bin ich sehr glücklich damit.


----------



## cjbffm (29. August 2021)

Laufrad0815 schrieb:


> Als einigermaßen winddichtes Jersey mit sehr guter Ableitung finde ich das Leatt DBX 5.0 Jersey sehr gut. Aktuell bei den Bergfreunden im Abverkauf,


"THIS PRODUCT IS NO LONGER AVAILABLE"


----------



## Rockside (29. August 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie ist die Vaude Air III Jacke bei Feuchtigkeit von oben - manche nennen es auch Regen - zu gebrauchen?
> Ich suche derzeit auch etwas gegen Wind, aber gleichzeitig ein Regenschutz etwa so, wie ihn eine Softshelljacke bietet, also für leichten Regen, wäre mir auch recht.
> 
> Ich hatte kürzlich zwei Windjacken hier die ich beide zurückgesandt habe, weil sie überhaupt keinen Regenschutz geboten haben.


Ich halte eigentlich sämtliche Regenjacken für MTB für recht fragwürdig.

Man schützt sich zwar gegen Regentropfen von aussen, wird aber gleichzeitig von innen vollkommen durchnässt, weil bei 100% relativer Luftfeuchte im Regen keine Membranjacke Wasserdampf nach aussen befördern kann, bei mit Wasserdampf gesättigter Luft.

Somit genügt mir eine leichte Windjacke.
Eine richtige Regenjacke wäre dann nur noch dafür sinnvoll, um eine Auskühlung bei längerer Regenfahrt zu vermeiden, müsst also entsprechend *die Wärme halten *können. Nass wird man aber auf jeden Fall. Und in 99% aller MTB-Fahrten kommt das bei nicht vor.


----------



## cjbffm (29. August 2021)

Und wie ist nun die oben erwähnte Vaude Air III?
Hält sie Regen ab, oder läßt sie Feuchtigkeit gleich durch? 
Laut Hersteller ist sie wasserabweisend.


----------



## Rockside (29. August 2021)

Die Vaude Air III lässt dann etwas Regen durch, wenn man die nicht regelmäßig nachimprägniert, was bei Kleidung gegen Regen leider zu oft vergessen wird, und dann kommen die Klagen. Ansonsten geht die auch mal für einen kurzen Schauer.

Bei richtigem Regen jedoch kühlt man schnell aus, weil so eine dünne Windjacke natürlich keinerlei Wärmeisolation bieten kann. Das ist das was ich zuvor geschrieben hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (29. August 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> wasserabweisend


heißt der Stoff allein hält nix, kann mit Chemie (einwaschen, auftragen, aufsprühen...) einigermaßen regenfest gemacht werden.


Dirty Track schrieb:


> kühlt man schnell aus


Dagegen hilft eine isolierende und Schicht drunter zu ziehen, sei es ein Longsleeve oder ne enge Fleecejacke/-pullover...oder oder oder ähnliches.

Ich find enge Merino-Langarmshirts super. Solange es warm ist, lassen die Luft gut durch und man kann die Ärmel leicht hochziehen. Wenn es kühler wird sind sie ne gute Lage unter einer Windjacke. Kunstfaserzeugs geht genauso, stinkt halt schneller. Für Tagesausfahrten idR kein Problem.


----------



## sepp0 (29. August 2021)

Ich war auch auf der Suche nach einer Windjacke und hatte diese hier gefunden. 
Bin zufrieden und hat auch nicht viel gekostet.







						Windjacke Rennrad langarm Ultralight Herren
					

Windjacke Rennrad langarm Ultralight Herren. Diese winddichte Fahrradweste ist ideal für Fahrten bei kühlen Temperaturen. Sie schützt vor kaltem Gegenwind und ist perfekt für Abfahrten vom Gipfel. Nur €29.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## samilio (29. August 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> weil bei 100% relativer Luftfeuchte im Regen keine Membranjacke Wasserdampf nach aussen befördern kann, bei mit Wasserdampf gesättigter Luft.


Die Funktionsweise der Membran versteht hinterfragt leider nicht jeder. Ich hatte schon viele Bike Freunde, die überrascht waren, dass die ach so teure High-End Jacke bei warm-feuchter Umgebungsluft doch nicht so atmungsaktiv war wie gedacht .. 😇 



schmitr3 schrieb:


> Endura DuraJak, hatte ich für 59€ gekauft. Ist halt mit Kapuze, was ich sehr angenehm finde.



Kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen


----------



## Rockside (29. August 2021)

Man kann vielleicht noch unterscheiden zwischen den Windjacken:

den leichten Windjacken, die man mal eben in die Trikot-Tasche stecken kann, oder anders gesagt immer dabei haben kann, z.B. für die schnelle Abfahrt mit verschwitztem Trikot,

oder den festeren Windjacken mit z.B. Goretex Windstopper Membran, die zwar wenigstens etwas Wärmeisolation mitbringen, aber dafür schon ein deutlicheres Packvolumen haben, also nicht mal eben so nebenbei immer dabei sein können.

Man muss also entscheiden, *ob man genügend Packvolumen hat,* *um aufwendigere Windjacken immer dabei haben zu können.*


----------



## JensDey (29. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Was ich daher suche, ist die atmungsaktivste, winddichte Jacke, wo gibt
> ...
> Den Rest erledigt das Zwiebelprinzip.


Ggf hast du ein ähnliches Problem wie ich: der Schultermuskel friert. Meine Tipps sind nur für diesen Fall sinnvoll.
Da es vor 3y keine Windweste mit T-shirt-Ärmel gab, habe ich mir eine Vaude Langarm-Windjacke gekauft, gekürzt und umgenäht.
Zusammen mit dünnen Armlingen optimal für feucht um die 15°. Wird zwischen lange hoch und lange runter an und ausgezogen.

Als Langarm perfekt finde ich die Sportful Fiandre Serie. Die sind vorne und auf den Armen winddicht und am Rücken sehr atmungsaktiv. Ich habe eine no rain medium, die bei mir aber unter 10° zum Einsatz kommt. Gibt es aber auch als Trikot.

Ich habe mich auch lange für Castelli Gabba interessiert. Mit Baselayer und Armlingen auch eine spannende Geschichte. Gibt es auch als Convertible mit abnehmbaren Armen und dennoch T-shirt-Arme.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (29. August 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> "THIS PRODUCT IS NO LONGER AVAILABLE"


https://www.bergfreunde.de/leatt-mtb-50-jersey-2021-radtrikot/

Aktuell gibts sogar noch 10% auf bereits rabattierte Ware. Am Freitag in Cactus bestellt, Onyx hab ich schon seit fast 1 Jahr.
Dazu trage ich beim aktuellen Wetter mit Matsch und Feuchtigkeit meist die dazugehörige Shorts (wasserdicht), die momentan bei Bike24 zum guten Preis zu haben ist.


----------



## Astaroth (29. August 2021)

Habe mir für meine 15Jahre alte GoreBikeWear WindJacke diese Jacke von Fox bestellt. Mal schauen ob die was taugt.









						Ranger - Windjacke - Olive Grün
					

Wenn du beim Wetter mal wieder nicht weißt, woran du bist, darf diese Jacke in deiner Rückentasche nicht fehlen. Ein besonders praktisches Feature: Sie lässt sich in ihrer eigenen Innentasche zu einem leichten, unglaublich kompakten...




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## Steffmann45 (29. August 2021)

Wenn es richtig schüttet, ist es egal, welches angeblich regenfestes Windjäckchen ihr tragt. Ihr seid in 10 min nass. Also entweder die schwere Regenschutzkleidung mitführen, oder Zähne zusammenbeissen 😂


----------



## schmitr3 (29. August 2021)

Es schüttet aber eben nicht immer richtig.


----------



## JohnCasey (30. August 2021)

Danke an alle für die vielen Antworten. Ich gehe mal auf ein paar Punkte ein.









						Air III Windjacke Herren
					

Ein Hauch von Nichts! Die ultraleichte Windjacke kannst Du winzig klein in der Rückentasche verstauen; ausgepackt hält sie der stärksten Brise stand…




					www.vaude.com
				



Diese Jacke ist noch dünner als die Odlo, aber sie ist vorn sehr kurz und hinten sehr lang. Dadurch ist sie wirklich nur zum Fahrrad fahren in sehr sportlicher Position gemacht, schätze ich. Mir war sie vorne zu kurz (ca. Gürtellinie). Dadurch ist der Nutzungsbereich stark eingeschränkt. Die Farbgebung erinnert durch ihre Eintönigkeit dann auch ein wenig an einen Müllsack, aber gut.

Von der Endura SingleTrack DuraJak war ich schon bei der Recherche nicht ganz überzeugt, daher habe ich sie nicht bestellt. Schien mir zu sehr alles können zu wollen, das geht meist nicht gut aus.

Ich werde also wahrscheinlich bei der Odlo bleiben. Muss sie nur endlich mal testsitzen auf dem MTB. Komme zu nichts gerade  

Ansonsten habe ich mir ein Longsleeve von Endura beim bergfreunde.de Sale geschnappt und ein Odlo Langarmshirt der Klasse warm habe ich sowieso im Schrank. In Verbindung mit T-Shirts und einer dünnen Fleecejacke müsste da ein relativ großer Temperaturbereich abzudecken sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (31. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> mit T-Shirts


Ich hoffe du meinst Baselayer oder Trikot und nicht Baumwolle.


----------



## schmitr3 (31. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Von der Endura SingleTrack DuraJak war ich schon bei der Recherche nicht ganz überzeugt, daher habe ich sie nicht bestellt. Schien mir zu sehr alles können zu wollen, das geht meist nicht gut aus.


Verstehe nicht, was die mehr können will, als andere Windjacken. Taugt gegen Wind, klein zu verpacken, leichter Nässeschutz - das ist das, was heute alle Windjacken können sollten.


----------



## JohnCasey (31. August 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst Baselayer oder Trikot und nicht Baumwolle.


Natürlich alles Funktionsstoff und mal mehr, mal weniger eng anliegend, je nachdem, ob ich mich damit auch mal ohne Jacke drüber raustrauen will 



schmitr3 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, was die mehr können will, als andere Windjacken. Taugt gegen Wind, klein zu verpacken, leichter Nässeschutz - das ist das, was heute alle Windjacken können sollten.


Ich meinte damit, dass sie super leicht, winddicht, wasserabweisend (DWR) und dann noch rissfest und abrasionssicher sein will. Wenn das alles noch wirklich stark atmungsaktiv ist, dann hat Endura wohl den Outdoor-Nobel-Preis verdient, soll heißen, ich glaub nicht wirklich dran  Vielleicht ist das auch der übliche Marketing-Bullshit, aber dann brauche ich dafür auch keine 85-95 Euro ausgeben, wenns halt doch nur ein Windjäckchen ist.


----------



## Rockside (31. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Dadurch ist sie wirklich nur zum Fahrrad fahren in sehr sportlicher Position gemacht, schätze ich.


Ich denke, die Vaude Air III ist natürlich zum Radfahren gemacht und dementsprechend geschnitten. Die Odlo dagagen ist eine Laufjacke, vorne viel zu lang zum Radfahren. Hättest vielleicht schreiben sollen, wofür du die Jacke brauchst.


----------



## fone (31. August 2021)

Naja, die vaude schaut aus wie ne rennradjacke. auf einem rennrad sitzt man ja anders als auf einem mtb.


----------



## JensDey (31. August 2021)

Wobei man sich schon fragen kann, wozu eine WINDjacke am Bobbes so weit runtergehen muss. Bei Regen sieht es anders aus.


Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Vaude Air III ist natürlich zum Radfahren gemacht und dementsprechend geschnitten. Die Odlo dagagen ist eine Laufjacke, vorne viel zu lang zum Radfahren. Hättest vielleicht schreiben sollen, wofür du die Jacke brauchst.


Oder es war die falsche Größe.


----------



## Rockside (31. August 2021)

Hm, auf dem Rad sitzt man eigentlich immer nach vorne gebeugt, um den Lenker zu erreichen. Es sei denn, man fährt so nen Cruiser oder so. Aber wir sind ja im MTB-Forum.
Wenn man sich nach vorne neigt, dann zieht sich eine Jacke immer automatisch hinten hoch. Zum Ausgleich dafür wird eine Radjacke dann hinten länger geschnitten.

Diese Odlo Zeroweight AOP ist dagegen auch schon vom Hersteller ausgewiesen eine Laufjacke und daher rundum fast gleich lang.


----------



## fone (31. August 2021)

Hinten länger macht schon Sinn, aber deswegen muss die Jacke ja vorne nicht am Bauchnabel aufhören.







Die ist insgesamt mega kurz geschnitten, vielleicht einfach zwei Nummern größer bestellen?


----------



## Rockside (31. August 2021)

Wenn du mal das Sitzpolster der Hose weglässt, dann ist der 'Schritt' aber ein gutes Stück weiter oben, der Bauchnabel sowieso. 
Ist ohnehin alles nur Theorie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (31. August 2021)

Das mit dem Bauchnabel war auch nur aus dramaturgischen Gründen so formuliert.


----------



## JensDey (31. August 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Die ist insgesamt mega kurz geschnitten, vielleicht einfach zwei Nummern größer bestellen?


Walter Windsack? Ist halt auch wieder ein Problem.


Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hm, auf dem Rad sitzt man eigentlich immer nach vorne gebeugt, um den Lenker zu erreichen. Es sei denn, man fährt so nen Cruiser oder so. Aber wir sind ja im MTB-Forum.


Ja, Trail/ AM und Enduro scheinen da schon deutlich weniger vorne gebeugt zu fahren.


----------



## schmitr3 (31. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Natürlich alles Funktionsstoff und mal mehr, mal weniger eng anliegend, je nachdem, ob ich mich damit auch mal ohne Jacke drüber raustrauen will
> 
> 
> Ich meinte damit, dass sie super leicht, winddicht, wasserabweisend (DWR) und dann noch rissfest und abrasionssicher sein will. Wenn das alles noch wirklich stark atmungsaktiv ist, dann hat Endura wohl den Outdoor-Nobel-Preis verdient, soll heißen, ich glaub nicht wirklich dran  Vielleicht ist das auch der übliche Marketing-Bullshit, aber dann brauche ich dafür auch keine 85-95 Euro ausgeben, wenns halt doch nur ein Windjäckchen ist.


Von atmungsaktiv steht da nix bei Endura, aber bei Odlo: "Ripstop-Material", "Winddicht", "Besonders Atmungsaktiv", "Leicht" und "wasserdichtem Material". Und eine wasserdichte Windjacke zum Laufen ist wohl dann eher von Odlo Marketing-Bullshit.
Der Preisunterschied ist max. 5 Euro, das wäre mir die Kapuze und der bike-spezifische Schnitt dann wert.


----------



## JohnCasey (31. August 2021)

Zur Vaude:
Also auf meinem Trailbike nehme ich keine RR-Position ein.
Ich hätte ja auch kein Problem, wenn sie vorne etwas kürzer als hinten ist, aber bei dem Schnitt ist das schon heftig. Ich hatte jetzt bei 177 cm Größe L probiert, weil ich eher unathletisch gebaut bin. Schultern/Brust und sogar Bauch haben gut reingepasst und trotzdem hat es vorne gerade so bis zum Hosenansatz gelangt, selbst mit eingezogenem Bauch    Die Jacke ist vom Schnitt her durchaus für Nicht-Athleten gemacht, aber eben doch sehr kurz. Dafür hinten eher ein Kleid. Eine Nummer größer wäre dann schon der Kartoffelsack gewesen.

Mag für andere passen, aber einen Schnitt wie bei der Odlo kann ich dann auch mal zum Joggen oder spazieren hernehmen, das ist mir einfach lieber. Nebenbei ist es natürlich auch nachhaltiger, sich nicht für jede Bewegungsform ein extra Kleidungsstück in den Schrank zu legen. Das meiste kann ich für mehrere Aktivitäten nutzen und so möchte ich es auch beibehalten (von Knieschonern und langer Trailhose mal abgesehen).



schmitr3 schrieb:


> Von atmungsaktiv steht da nix bei Endura, aber bei Odlo: "Ripstop-Material", "Winddicht", "Besonders Atmungsaktiv", "Leicht" und "wasserdichtem Material". Und der Preisunterschied ist max. 5 Euro, das wäre mir die Kapuze und der bike-spezifische Schnitt dann wert.


Wenn atmungsaktiv keine Haupteigenschaft ist, dann gehört sie sowieso nicht in diesen Thread. Ich ging davon aus, dass sie das sei, wenn sie hier empfohlen wird.


----------



## Rockside (31. August 2021)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Mag für andere passen, aber einen Schnitt wie bei der Odlo kann ich dann auch mal zum Joggen oder spazieren hernehmen, das ist mir einfach lieber. Nebenbei ist es natürlich auch nachhaltiger, sich nicht für jede Bewegungsform ein extra Kleidungsstück in den Schrank zu legen.


Ach so.


----------



## fone (31. August 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Walter Windsack? Ist halt auch wieder ein Problem.


Ja klar. Deswegen könnte ich mit der Jacke beim Mountainbiken nix anfangen.


Vielleicht will man ja auch mal wo schieben oder warten oder einen Sprung nochmal fahren, da ist man ja nicht immer vornübergebeugt.
Fürs Rennrad auf der Tour de France Etappe ohne Pausen ist die Jacke bestimmt supertoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sf666 (31. August 2021)

hey, 

kann den gore windstopper empfehlen. R3. Ist an sich zum Laufen konzipiert (wofür ich ihn auch verwend) und vorne somit entsprechend länger als viele bikespezifische Sachen geschnitten. Allerdings nicht ultradünn-in meinem 8L Rucksack find ich trotzdem immer ein Plätzchen. Hält Regen bedingt ab, Wind gut draußen und lüftet find ich gut - unter den Achseln dünner Stoff. Preislich höher, aber leicht im Sale zu finden. 
Lg


----------



## Astaroth (31. August 2021)

Heute kam bei mir die Fox Ranger an. Ziemlich dünn und sehr leicht im Vergleich zur meiner alten GoreBikeWear WindJacke!


----------



## EmDoubleU (31. August 2021)

BenMT schrieb:


> Vlt ist ein Langarmtrimot was für dich? Ich fahre am Rennrad zB das Gore C5 Thermo Trikot und das ist im Oberkörperbereich winddicht, die Feuchtigkeit wird extrem gut abgeleitet. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich habe eine Shimano Windjacke, aber damit kann ich nicht fahren, die halte ich nicht aus.



Ist das Thermo Trikot wirklich am Oberkörper vorn winddicht? Das wäre mir persönlich neu.


----------



## BenMT (31. August 2021)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Ist das Thermo Trikot wirklich am Oberkörper vorn winddicht? Das wäre mir persönlich neu.


Also ich fahre das Teil bis 3-4 Grad ohne irgendetwas darunter und mir wäre noch nicht aufgefallen das es nicht winddicht wäre 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BashPi (31. August 2021)

Wenn es teurer sein darf:
ich fahre nun seit einiger Zeit mit der Endura MT500, wenn kühlerer Wind weht. Sonst hab ich sie im Rucksack für Regen oder wenn es nach nem langen Anstieg wieder Bergab geht.
Pluspunkte:
Sehr Atmungsaktiv
Viele Luftschlitze (seeeehr lange unter den Armen, am Bauch 2
Kaputze verstellbar von Kopf bis über den Helm
Sieht schick aus, trage ich auch in der Freizeit als Zwischenjacke

Negativ:
Nicht die kleinste Jacke für den Rucksack. Wer nur mal kurz Regenschutz braucht sollte lieber eine minimalistische Regenjacke nehmen ohne den atmungsaktiven Part

Drunter trage ich meist nen kurz oder langarm Sportshirt vom Laufen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (1. September 2021)

BenMT schrieb:


> Also ich fahre das Teil bis 3-4 Grad ohne irgendetwas darunter und mir wäre noch nicht aufgefallen das es nicht winddicht wäre 🤷‍♂️



Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: Wir reden beide von dem Gore C5 Thermo Trikot?






						GORE® WEAR C5 Thermo Trikot 100641 - neon yellow/citrus green 08AR
					

GORE® WEAR ▶ Aerodynamisch geschnittenes Trikot für kalte Temperaturen. Dreiteilige Rückentasche. ▶ Ausführung: neon yellow/citrus green 08AR




					www.bike24.de
				




In der Artikelbeschreibung steht etwas von einem wärmeren Material an der Front und dünnerem Material an der Seite etc. 
Aber gut, das Temperaturempfinden ist ja wirklich immer eine individuelle Sache.


----------



## bobais (1. September 2021)

Maloja IschiM.

Für Leute mit langem Kreuz und langen Armen, jetzt im Abverkauf ab 130€ (Altes Modell um 100). Ich hab die im Winter zum Skaten und sonst zum Biken wenns etwas kühler ist. Die geht immer nicht nur zum Sport.


----------



## BenMT (1. September 2021)

EmDoubleU schrieb:


> Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: Wir reden beide von dem Gore C5 Thermo Trikot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das Trikot. Bei mir war heute Sturm und im Brustbereich kommt kein Wind durch. Bei den Ärmeln schon.


----------



## EmDoubleU (1. September 2021)

BenMT schrieb:


> Ja das Trikot. Bei mir war heute Sturm und im Brustbereich kommt kein Wind durch. Bei den Ärmeln schon.



Danke dir. Dann scheint das C5 Thermo Trikot deutlich überarbeitet zu sein, ich habe nämlich eine ältere Version des Thermo Trikots, auf dem noch Gore Bike Wear steht und das ist definitiv sehr atmungsaktiv, aber halt auch nicht einmal windabweisend.


----------



## JohnCasey (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich wollte hier nochmal ein Update geben, da es nun doch eine ganz andere Jacke geworden ist.

Die besprochene Odlo-Laufjacke fand ich zwar auch cool, aber sie war an den Schultern dann auch als Laufjacke ausgelegt, sprich für die Aktivposition auf dem MTB mussten die Ärmel erst mal hochrutschen, damit es am Oberarm nicht spannt. 

Ich habe nun durch Zufall bei Google Shopping die Schöffel Jacket Gaiole M für 63 Euro inkl. Versand geschossen, nachdem ich ein bisschen gestöbert hatte  
Die Jacke ist auf der vorderen Hälfte winddicht, außerdem am Rücken auf einem mittleren "Streifen".
Die hinteren Seiten sowie die innenliegenden Oberarme und Achseln sind mit Mesh ausgestattet. War am Samstag bei sehr(!) starkem Wind unterwegs und gefröstelt hat es mich beim Fahren nicht, solange die darunterliegende Kleidung prinzipiell der Temperatur angepasst war. Ich denke, die Jacke ist ein recht guter Kompromiss aus Atmungskativität und Winddichtigkeit. Die Pause auf dem "Gipfel" war dann allerdings doch sehr kühl. Sobald man außer Bewegung ist, merkt man dann, wie der Wind durch die Seiten kommt und den Schweiß zu Eis werden lässt 
Da die Jacke als Bikejacke gedacht ist, ist sie hinten auch etwas länger, aber im Gesamten etwas sinniger geschnitten, als die Vaude. Ellenbogenprotektoren passen drunter, die Ärmel sind aber dementsprechend nicht racetauglich, was den Windwiderstand angeht.
Man kann sie außerdem in eine integrierte Netztasche zusammenknüllen, da sie sehr dünn/leicht ist.

Alles in allem bin ich bei dem Preis zufrieden. Für die UVP von 120 Euro hätte ich sie mir nicht gekauft, aber für 60 Euro kann man sich so eine doch etwas speziellere Jacke mal gönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (4. Oktober 2021)

Macht nen richtig guten Eindruck. Im Prinzip meine Fiandre in leichter. Temperaturkontrolle durch den Layer drunter.
Tipp: ich trage an kühlen Tagen mittlerweile 2 Baselayer; auf der Haut Netz und drüber ein deutlich dichteres. Dann kommt ggf Trikot und oder die Fiandre.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Die angeblich so Wind dichten Jacken - ich hatte einige hochwertige - sind irgendwie nicht wirklich Winddicht oder?


----------



## JensDey (12. Oktober 2021)

Was willste darauf jetzt hören?
Ist das gleiche Problem, wie Regenjacke. Wenn es absolut dicht ist, erfüllt es seinen Zweck nicht.
Ggf machst du den Fehler bei der Lage darunter.


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Die angeblich so Wind dichten Jacken - ich hatte einige hochwertige - sind irgendwie nicht wirklich Winddicht oder?


Doch. Ziemlich. Muss nicht mal so hochwertig...also halt teuer...sein.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

z.B.:


----------



## JohnCasey (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Die angeblich so Wind dichten Jacken - ich hatte einige hochwertige - sind irgendwie nicht wirklich Winddicht oder?


Dicht sehe ich bei Wind nicht als Problem. Bei Regen ist das schon eher so eine Sache.
Das Zusammenspiel aus dicht, atmungsaktiv, robust, etc ist das Problem und alles wird man nicht zu 100% vereinen können.


----------



## JensDey (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> z.B.:


Woran zweifelst du?
Man kann dir nix empfehlen, wenn nicht klar, wo es bei dir durchpfeift.
Das Prinzip eines Windbreaker ist, dass Wind abzuhalten. Drunter muss der Körper selbst Wärme liefern. Ist man zu dünn angezogen oder bewegt sich nicht mehr, fängt man an zu frieren.
Ich hatte noch nie eine Windjacke/Weste, die das nicht erfüllt hat.


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> z.B.:


Ist das eine Aussage, eine Frage oder biste auf der Tastatur ausgerutscht?


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Sorry mit dem z.B. meinte ich welche winddichte Jacke aus der Erfahrung die Beste ist.

Ich hatte als letzte die Gore WINDSTOPPER und obwohl die Jacke eng genug war -im oberen Bereich- hatte ich immer den Eindruck dass es da durch zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Gore WINDSTOPPER


Auch unter diesem Namen finde ich mehr als eine Möglichkeit. Ggf gibst du dir mal _mehr _Mühe!?
_Und eine Erklärung, wann das Problem entsteht. Temperatur, Körperzustand, welche Lagen drunter, etc._


----------



## schmitr3 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ist auch richtig so. Gibt einfach Unterschiede, wie winddicht eine Jacke ist. Dabei ist dichter nicht gleich besser. Habe z.b. eine Mavic, die wirklich dicht ist. Dadurch aber schwitzig. Angenehm ist das dann nicht.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Heute möchte diese testen:: endura mt500

als Gore windstopper hatte ich die GORE WEAR C5 Herren Fahrrad-Jacke GORE WINDSTOPPER, L, Schwarz/Neon-Gelb


----------



## Rockside (12. Oktober 2021)

Absolut winddicht?
Empfehlung für eine sehr preiswerte Plastikjacke vom Discounter.


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Die meisten Windbreaker sind einfach aus einem winddicht gewebten Nylonstoff. Wie ein Duschvorhang. Da geht kein Wind durch. Ich hab z.B. ne neongelbe Leuchtjacke, deren Hauptzweck bessere Sichtbarkeit im Verehr ist. Da geht auch kein Wind durch, obwohl das nicht als Windbreaker betitelt ist. Wenn dann nur am Kragen und da macht man halt dicht mit einem Schal oder Buff oder was auch immer. Das Ding hat 20 Euro gekostet oder so.

Sinn und Zweck von einem Windbreaker ist aber auch nur den Wind zu blocken und nichts anderes. Schweißbindung und Isolation sind die Aufgaben anderer Schichten der Zwiebel.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Brinje Netzunterhemd und endura mt500 Jacke wird das heute bei 10 Grad reichen?
oder lieber das Craft baselayer
und wenn ihr von der mittleren Schicht sprecht wäre das dann ein Odlo z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Heute möchte diese testen:: enduro m500


Die heißt (wahrscheinlich) Endur*a* M*T*500


Dalen schrieb:


> als Gore windstopper hatte ich die GORE WEAR C5 Herren Fahrrad-Jacke GORE WINDSTOPPER, L, Schwarz/Neon-Gelb


Das ist keine Windjacke, sondern eine Isolationsjacke, also für kaltes Wetter, mit Windstopper vorne (das lese ich zumindest in der Beschreibung.)


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

arcteryx Procline Jacket - die hatte ich auch …Da hat es richtig gezogen.

cjbffm: kannst du mir dann bitte die richtige Windjacke empfehlen.


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Brinje Netzunterhemd und endura mt500 Jacke


Netzunterhemd und Regenjacke? Wie wäre es, wenn vielleicht noch was zwischen Unterwäsche und Hardshell trägst? Bei dem Wetter heute würde ich da mindestens noch ein 200er Merino Longsleeve oder ähnliches anziehen.



Dalen schrieb:


> arcteryx Procline Jacket


Das ist eine Skitouren-Jacke mit bisserl Windschutz an manchen Stellen. Das ist KEIN Windbreaker.

DAS ist ein Windbreaker:


			https://www.google.com/search?q=maloja+maxm&rlz=1C1CHBF_deDE908DE908&sxsrf=AOaemvL2bfFt0C5baHXNJVyjUwerhOzWxA:1634046950189&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjh3ougg8XzAhUHrhQKHR23CmcQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=1195&bih=1200&dpr=1.57
		


Oder hier eine ganze Palette:




__





						Windbreaker für Herren online kaufen | Bergzeit
					

Windbreaker für Herren im Bergzeit Shop ➤ Große Auswahl aller Marken ✓ portofrei ab 100€ ✓ Rechnungskauf ✓ Online seit 1999




					www.bergzeit.de


----------



## JensDey (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Dachgarten es richtig gezogen.


Liest du auch mit?
Diese Jacken sind für körperliche Aktivität gedacht. Sie halten nicht von alleine warm.


Dalen schrieb:


> Brinje Netzunterhemd und endura mt500 Jacke wird das heute bei 10 Grad reichen?


Bei körperlicher Aktivität bei mir ja. Wobei diese wohl nicht enganliegend genug wäre.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Und kennt ihr diese Endura MT500…ist das ein winddichtes Teil was den Namen verdient hat


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Und kennt ihr diese Endura MT500…ist das ein winddichtes Teil was den Namen verdient hat


Das ist der Beschreibung nach eine Regenjacke. Regenjacken sind immer auch winddicht. Leider zu winddicht, so dass man drunter schwitzt, wenn man nicht entsprechend belüftet. Reine Windbreaker sind winddicht, aber nicht wirklich wasserdicht. Dafür schwitzt man drunter nicht so. Regenjacke zieht man deswegen eigentlich nur an, wenn es die auch wirklich braucht. Wenn es kühl und trocken ist, dann besser Windbreaker.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Die hat eine Belüftung unter Armen…bringt wohl eher nicht viel oder?


----------



## JensDey (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Und kennt ihr diese Endura MT500…ist das ein winddichtes Teil was den Namen verdient hat


Versuch es mal mit der Suchfunktion. Das Teil wurde ganz sicher schon mal besprochen.


----------



## JensDey (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Die hat eine Belüftung unter Armen…bringt wohl eher nicht viel oder?


Verrate doch mal, was du damit machen willst.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

MTB fahren

mit der Liste von Bergzeit komme ich nicht so weit, die beraten mich auch sehr freundlich…was für mich zählt sind eure Erfahrungen als Anwender …natürlich ist es dann auch noch eine subjektive Sache aber zunächst sehr hilfreich …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Die hat eine Belüftung unter Armen…bringt wohl eher nicht viel oder?


Sowas ist grundsätzlich schon gut für eine Regenjacke, aber ersetzt keinen Windbreaker imo. Regenjacken sind immer Schwitztüten, egal was die Werbung behauptet.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Na dann geht die gleich wieder zurück. Danke.
und welche nehme ich nun?


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> mit der Liste von Bergzeit komme ich nicht so weit


Das sind Windbreaker. Die halten den Wind auf. Auch die günstigen.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

die Qual der Wahl …welche hast du denn?


----------



## Rockside (12. Oktober 2021)

Softshell-Jacken für die kältere Jahreszeit zur Isolation sind sogar noch besser, und diese hier ist aus Erfahrung auch noch extrem atmungsaktiv dazu:

die GORE Wear PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke.

Die sollte man aber größer kaufen, wenn man noch etwas drunterziehen will, weil die mMn recht eng anliegen.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Macht das Sinn: 
Craft Herren Warm Vest M Weste​


----------



## McDreck (12. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> die Qual der Wahl …welche hast du denn?





McDreck schrieb:


> DAS ist ein Windbreaker:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mal...CmcQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=1195&bih=1200&dpr=1.57


Weste und langarm.

Den hier für Berg- und sonstige Wanderungen.




__





						Ortovox Merino Windbreaker Herren Outdoorjacke - Jacken - Outdoorbekleidung - Outdoor - Alle
					

Die Ortovox Merino Windbreaker Herren Outdoorjacke steht für ein revolutionäres Zusammenspiel von leichter Windjacke und aufwendigem Materialmix:  Das Material in unserem MERINO WINDBREAKER aus der MERINO PROTECT-Linie besteht aus über 50 Prozent feinen




					www.sportokay.com
				




Wenn auf Tacticool stehen solltest...








						WINDRUNNER® Windshirt - WindPack® Nylon - Helikon Tex
					

Windrunner is an ideal carry-on item – in a bag or backpack – because of its minimum weight and size when folded. Ultralight, tight-woven Nylon fabric protects from the wind, and if the DWR coating is regularly maintained, also from light rain. Windrunner would also be an ideal garment for...




					www.helikon-tex.com


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Und welche für MTB also auch schnelle Abfahrten mit viel Wind


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Die wird mir gerade empfohlen:
https://www.bergzeit.de/?Gender%5B%5D=Herren&sort=number_sort.price%3ADESC&cl=search&query=fahradjacke+mit+unterarmbelüftung&price%5B0%5D=151&price%5B1%5D=600


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Und die habe ich auch.

VAUDE Herren Jacke Escape Light Jacket

ist wohl eher was für den 15 Grad aufwärts …

eine Daunenjacke macht wohl gar kein Sinn …
Nochmals kaufen


----------



## Rockside (12. Oktober 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> GORE Wear PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke


... ist nichts?

Die Windjacke soll für wärmere oder kalte Tage sein?


----------



## cjbffm (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die Endura Pakajak gekauft, die ist sehr klein und leicht. 
Bisher habe ich sie nur einmal ernsthaft benutzt: Hier in Frankfurt a.M. vom Goetheturm runter (wer das kennt) nach Sachsenhausen und über die Alte Brücke in die Innenstadt.

Während es bergab ging, hat sie den Wind schon gut abgehalten, aber bergab geht es nur bis zum Wendelsplatz, das sind zwei Kilomter. Auf halbem Weg gibt es noch eine kurze Steigung. 
Nach dem Wendelsplatz geht es überwiegend flach weiter, mit einer leichten Steigung vor der Brücke. 

Als ich dann an der Konstablerwache war, Gesamtstrecke bis dorthin 3,7 km, wurde es unter der Jacke warm und feucht, so daß ich sie wieder ausgezogen habe.


----------



## Rockside (12. Oktober 2021)

Meine Empfehlungen für die 3 MTB-Jahreszeiten:

1) Sommer, wo man abends für die Abfahrt auch mal ne 10% durchlässige Windjacke brauchen kann:
Vaude Air III

2) Winter, wo man außer Windschutz auch eine Kälteisolation braucht:
GORE Wear PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke

3) für zwischen Sommer/Winter:
ne Gore Windstopper Jacke, mit Frontreissverschluss hoch-/runterziehen zur Ventilation nach aktueller Fahrbedingung


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Ist die was: Columbia Heat 1000 (habe ich auch, aber bisher zu kalt - probiere ich nochmal mit Trikot).


----------



## Rockside (12. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du die selbst hast, kannst du dir doch die Frage selbst beantworten. 😕

Über G**** kannst du auch zusätzlich Testberichte ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (12. Oktober 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn du die selbst hast, kannst du dir doch die Frage selbst beantworten. 😕


ich würde es mal mit mit einem Natur-Troll-Mantel versuchen.
Ich fürchte es erwärmt sich an unseren Antworten.


----------



## Dalen (12. Oktober 2021)

Subjektiv ist die Columbia wie beschrieben zu kalt …aber bei der UrsachenForschung hilft mir eure Einschätzung, denn es wird wohl eher die baselayer Thematik sein…

die Jacke soll für kalte Tage sein

die GORE Wear PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke probiere ich aus.


----------



## JohnCasey (12. Oktober 2021)

@Dalen 
Alter, du machst mich fertig.
Hijackst hier mein Thema, wo es explizit um atmungsaktive, dünne Windjacken geht und müllst uns mit verschiedensten Jacken (Regen, Ski, Wind, Isolation, whatever) und unklaren Anforderungen zu.
Wir sind doch hier nicht dazu da, deinen Kleiderschrank zu bewerten, schon gar nicht, wenn du all deine Jacken stückchenweise preisgibst à la "Was ist mit dieser Jacke? Und mit dieser? Und mit dieser? Und mit dieser? Und mit dieser? [...]" Wo soll das hinführen?

1. Wenn du eine atmungsaktive Windjacke suchst (Schutz vor Fahrtwind, aber trotzdem mit Wärmeableitung, also schön kühl bleibend), dann sag das. Hier wurden mehrere genannt auf den ersten Seiten. Gegebenenfalls kann die Auswahl noch durch zusätzliche Vorschläge erweitert werden.

2. Wenn du etwas anderes suchst: Mach ein Thema auf und beschreibe in vollständigen Sätzen, was du für welche Anforderungen suchst, was du für Erfahrungen hast und was besser werden soll. Z.B.:  "Ich habe Jacke X, Y, Z ausprobiert, das Ergebnis war.... Schwitzen, frieren beim Fahren, Stehen, Sommer, Winter, Herbst. Dabei hatte ich Shirt A, B, C druntergezogen. Was habe ich für Möglichkeiten, was kann ich besser machen, habt ihr Vorschläge?"

Danke


----------



## Dalen (15. Oktober 2021)

Heute ca. 10 Grad bin ich diese Jacke gefahren
GORE Wear PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke.
Plus Netzhemd und Odlo baselayer mit Merino und Funktion
Mir ist darunter richtig kalt geworden beim Mtb


----------



## Rockside (16. Oktober 2021)

Bist du e-Fahrer?


----------



## JensDey (16. Oktober 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Bist du e-Fahrer?


Eher nicht. Gerade damit kannst du ja mit optimaler Last fahren.
Thesen:
1. Chill Faktor. Nur das Thermometer zeigte +10°, real war bei 2 oder 3
2. Zum Arzt gehen, weil normal ist das nicht
3. Wärmere Lage unter die Jacke und fertig
4. Nicht nassgeschwitzt abfahren. Alle nassen Lagen oben tauschen


----------



## Dalen (16. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht mache ich beim dem Trikot noch etwas falsch. Ich habe ein Odlo langärmlig mit Merino Funktionsgemisch. ist das überhaupt ein Trikot? Oder welches Trikot empfehlt ihr?


----------



## JensDey (16. Oktober 2021)

Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Mit deiner Kombination wäre ich bei 10° perfekt ausgerüstet.
Da du frierst hilft nur zusätzlich oder anstatt dem Merino Baselayer ein Trikot anzuziehen.
Ist die Jacke zu groß?
Eine Hardshell darf auch mal zu groß sein, wenn du drunter ein Trikot als wärmespeichernde Schicht hast.
Deine Softshell muss passen, weil weder Netz noch Baselayer dazu geeignet sind die Körperwärme als Isolationsschicht zu speichern.


----------



## Dalen (16. Oktober 2021)

Die Jacke sitzt eng.
aber sage mir bitte welches Trikot bestellen soll.

heute wollte ich die endura mt500 testen…sind aber 5 Grad …dürfte wohl schief gehen.


----------



## JensDey (16. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> aber sage mir bitte welches Trikot bestellen soll.


Liest du auch wirklich mit?

Ich habe schon Seiten vorher erwähnt, dass ich das nicht tun werde, weil ich dazu verstehen müsste, was bei dir falsch läuft. Ich verstehe es nicht, und ich behaupte, es versteht hier keiner.

Hast du denn schon 1 Trikot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dalen (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe kein Trikot.


----------



## JensDey (16. Oktober 2021)

Und, irgendwas wie Decathlon oder Stadler in der Nähe?


----------



## Rockside (16. Oktober 2021)

Dalen schrieb:


> Heute ca. 10 Grad bin ich diese Jacke gefahren
> GORE Wear PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke.
> Plus Netzhemd und Odlo baselayer mit Merino und Funktion
> Mir ist darunter richtig kalt geworden beim Mtb


Was machst du jetzt damit?
Mit nem Langarm-Trikot noch mal kombinieren?


----------



## Dalen (17. Oktober 2021)

Ja ich will es mit Trikot versuchen. Weiß aber nicht welches?


----------



## Rockside (17. Oktober 2021)

Du könntest auch mal die GORE Wear C3 GORE-TEX INFINIUM Thermo Jacke probieren.

Die hat noch etwas Flies drin, aber ob das überhaupt was ausmacht, bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Chris650 (17. Oktober 2021)

Vaude Moab IV. Hatte ich schon in dem anderen Thread erwähnt.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (17. Oktober 2021)

Chris650 schrieb:


> Vaude Moab IV. Hatte ich schon in dem anderen Thread erwähnt.


Relativ dünn aber sehr effektiv!


----------



## Deleted 569991 (12. Januar 2022)

Ich klinke mich mal ein - ein neuer Thread erscheint mir unnötig.

Ich suche derzeit eine Jacke für den Winter. Ich trage derzeit ein Baselayer (langärmeliges Funktionsunterhemd) und darüber eine alte Jack Wolfskin Jacke, aus der ich die Flies-Innenjacke rausgenommen hab. Ich trage unter der Jacke Ellbogenschoner, die auch unter die neue Jacke passen müssen. Ich trage einen Rucksack. 
Ich schwitze stark beim Sport. Mit der Kombination fühle ich mich (bei Bewegung natürlich) auch bei 0 Grad noch wohl. 
Die Vaude Air III wurde hier vielfach empfohlen, passen da Schoner drunter? Ich möchte auch keine teurere Jacke a la Gore Wear oder ähnliches. Dafür mach ich mich zu oft lang.


----------



## sepplmail (12. Januar 2022)

Äh... ne Windjacke ist was komplett anderes als ne Winterjacke. Die Vaude Air III ist, jetzt mal übertrieben ausgedrückt, ein Müllsack, den du in die eigene Tasche zusammenknüllen und in die Hosentasche stecken kannst. Das Teil wiegt knapp über 100g und hat keinerlei Isolierung. 
Wenn's nix teures sein soll: Decathlon. 
Ich denke es soll nicht zu eng geschnitten sein, daher vielleicht die hier, wenn es sich im Preisbereich der Vaude Air III abspielen soll. 





						MTB-Fahrradjacke ST 500 Herren
					

MTB-Fahrradjacke ST 500 Herren. Strapazierfähige Jacke für MTB Touren bis 4 Std. bei kaltem Wetter.  Nur €39.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger_Scott (28. Januar 2022)

crashdummy69 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal ein - ein neuer Thread erscheint mir unnötig.
> 
> Ich suche derzeit eine Jacke für den Winter. Ich trage derzeit ein Baselayer (langärmeliges Funktionsunterhemd) und darüber eine alte Jack Wolfskin Jacke, aus der ich die Flies-Innenjacke rausgenommen hab. Ich trage unter der Jacke Ellbogenschoner, die auch unter die neue Jacke passen müssen. Ich trage einen Rucksack.
> Ich schwitze stark beim Sport. Mit der Kombination fühle ich mich (bei Bewegung natürlich) auch bei 0 Grad noch wohl.
> Die Vaude Air III wurde hier vielfach empfohlen, passen da Schoner drunter? Ich möchte auch keine teurere Jacke a la Gore Wear oder ähnliches. Dafür mach ich mich zu oft lang.


2 Varianten:
Im Winter fahre ich mit einer C5 GORE-TEX INFINIUM Thermo Jacke oder Fleece Jacke wenn die in der Wäsche ist und Merino Baselayer. Wenn es feucht wird eine Bergans Letto Jacke darüber. 
Letztere ist fantastisch, komplett regen- und winddicht. Ich kann die Jacke mit dünnem Merino Kurzarmshirt auch bis 8-10 Grad beim täglichen Pendeln fahren. 

Als Alternative habe ich die Galibier Tourmalet 3, ist günstig und damit  muss man nicht so extrem aufpassen. https://www.galibier.cc/product/tourmalet/

Test:








						Galibier Tourmalet 3 Jacket
					

Breathable and very waterproof, does everything that much more expensive jackets do




					road.cc


----------



## badenalfa115 (29. Januar 2022)

r4n schrieb:


> Umso dichter eine Softshell ist, desto dichter ist sie. Hört sich doof an, ist aber so. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Millet K Shield Jacket, die eine Wassersäule von 5000 mm hat. Ganz toll das Teil, würde ich nie wieder kaufen! Selbst ohne anstrengende Bewegung wird es darin schnell dampfig.
> Ich würde mittlerweile immer so "offen" wie möglich nehmen und das bei Bedarf mit einer leichten Regenjacke kombinieren.
> Wenn man doch eine vor Regen schützende Softshell möchte, würde ich die Rab Kinetic Jacken testen.
> Aber wie geschrieben, lieber Regenschutz kleinstmöglich extra und nur bei Regen verwenden





r4n schrieb:


> Umso dichter eine Softshell ist, desto dichter ist sie. Hört sich doof an, ist aber so. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine Millet K Shield Jacket, die eine Wassersäule von 5000 mm hat. Ganz toll das Teil, würde ich nie wieder kaufen! Selbst ohne anstrengende Bewegung wird es darin schnell dampfig.
> Ich würde mittlerweile immer so "offen" wie möglich nehmen und das bei Bedarf mit einer leichten Regenjacke kombinieren.
> Wenn man doch eine vor Regen schützende Softshell möchte, würde ich die Rab Kinetic Jacken testen.
> Aber wie geschrieben, lieber Regenschutz kleinstmöglich extra und nur bei Regen verwenden.


Genau so ein Regenschutz suche ich. Kannst du mir das was empfehlen. Sehr dünn, sehr klein zusammenfaltbar und soll eben nur mal bei Regen verwendet werden.


----------



## Vamdue (1. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte nicht einen weiteren Thread öffnen somit stelle ich meine Frage einfach hier.
Ich habe vor kurzem mit dem MTB fahren angefangen. Bis jetzt fahre ich bei warmen Temperaturen mit einem günstigen Kurzarmtrikot (keine nennenswerte Marke). Nachdem es aktuell etwas kühler wird, bin ich auf langarm umgestiegen (ION Tee Scrub).
Auf der letzten Ausfahrt mit vielen Abfahrten ist mir dann zum Abend hin doch etwas frisch geworden. Eine Überlegung war mir eine Windjacke zuzulegen. Ich würde gerne preislich nicht zu viel ausgeben (außer es macht wirklich Sinn hier mehr zu investieren). Nach etwas hin und her Gesuche bin ich auf folgendes Modell gestoßen: Decathlon Windjacke
Lässt sich schön klein in den Rucksack verstauen und hat eine Kapuze die über den Helm geht.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für euer Feedback


----------



## McDreck (1. September 2022)

Vamdue schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


Funktioniert. Aber ich würde einen ohne Kapuze nehmen. Die flattert sonst meistens sinnlos im Wind.


----------



## Vamdue (1. September 2022)

@McDreck 
Vielen dank für deine Antwort.
Die Kapuze kann man durch Klett etwas fixieren.
Hat diese Jacke jetzt nennenswerte Nachteile zu der beispielsweise hier oft genannten Vaude (außer Gewicht und Packmaß)?


----------



## McDreck (1. September 2022)

Vamdue schrieb:


> Hat diese Jacke jetzt nennenswerte Nachteile zu der beispielsweise hier oft genannten Vaude (außer Gewicht und Packmaß)?


Es ist ein Windbreaker. Der muss nur den Windzug abhalten. Das wird das Ding von Decathlon einwandfrei erledigen. Wenn er Dir passt und optisch gefällt, greif zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (1. September 2022)

Vamdue schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


für sport und bei 50% baumwolle - nicht viel.


----------



## schmitr3 (1. September 2022)

Sieht mir ein wenig windig aus. Winddicht nur auf der Brust, Baumwolle... Da würde ich paar Euro mehr ausgeben.


----------



## JohnCasey (1. September 2022)

Das Material ist echt nichts. Ich kann nach wie vor die Schöffel aus meinem Beitrag empfehlen.


----------



## McDreck (1. September 2022)

48% Baumwolle, 46% Polyester (PES), 6% Elasthan Hauptmaterial oben 100% Polyamid (PA) Innengewebe 100% Polyester (PES)

Das ist völlig normal für Funktionskleidung. Daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen. Winddicht und schnelltrocknend.


----------



## Rockside (2. September 2022)

Ich meine mal, daß die Windjacken oft abhängig sind von der Aussentemperatur und dann verschieden gut funktionieren.
Ist es noch relativ warm bis 18/20° reicht eine dünne sehr atmungsaktive Jacke aus, z.B Vaude Air III. Die ist nur zu 80% winddicht und hat den Vorteil der ganz leichten Lüftung wenn's schwitzig zugeht.

Wird's kälter, dann wäre eine Ein-Lagen-Gore Windstopper-Jacke schon besser, weil vom Material her dicker, daher etwas wärmer und winddichter, aber immernoch gut atmungsaktiv.

Eine Kapuze wurde ich mir jedenfalls ganz sicher sparen. Die flattert nur rum und nervt, wenn man sich mal zur Seite drehen will, und behindert oft auch noch die Sicht zu den Seiten. Das kann schon mal gefährlich werden.

Wenn man in der kalten Jahreszeit was für den Helm braucht, dafür gibt's Helmüberzieher, auch atmungsaktiv, z.B. aus Goretex-Material.


----------



## JohnCasey (2. September 2022)

@Rockside Deine Ausführung ist zwar prinzipiell korrekt, aber in diesem Thema geht es explizit um maximal atmungsaktive Windjacken, also nichts zum Wärmen oder so. Und aber finde ich auch Baumwolle fehl am Platz. Auch wenn es nur 48% sind, das ist nicht schnell trocknend.


----------



## Rockside (2. September 2022)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> aber in diesem Thema geht es explizit um maximal atmungsaktive Windjacken, also nichts zum Wärmen oder so.


Dann gibt's aus meiner Sicht nichts besseres als die zu 80% winddichte und damit extrem atmungsaktive Vaude Air III. Mehr Atmungsaktivität geht nicht.


----------



## McDreck (2. September 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Ich meine mal, daß die Windjacken oft abhängig sind von der Aussentemperatur und dann verschieden gut funktionieren.
> Ist es noch relativ warm bis 18/20° reicht eine dünne sehr atmungsaktive Jacke aus, z.B Vaude Air III. Die ist nur zu 80% winddicht und hat den Vorteil der ganz leichten Lüftung wenn's schwitzig zugeht.


Ein Windbreaker hat nur eine Aufgabe: den Luftzug nicht durch zu lassen und damit den Windchill-Effekt zu unterbinden. Dazu benötigt es lediglich eine dicht gewebte Lage Stoff. Man könnte zur Not auch ein dicht gewebtes Hemd nehmen um die Funktion zu erfüllen. Isolation ist eine andere Aufgabe im Zwiebelsystem und wird von anderen Kleidungsstücken erfüllt.


JohnCasey schrieb:


> Und aber finde ich auch Baumwolle fehl am Platz. Auch wenn es nur 48% sind, das ist nicht schnell trocknend.


Polycotton nennt man das. DER Standard im Outdoor-Bereich seit Fjällräven sein G1000 erfunden hat. Sehr wohl schnelltrocknend, eben wegen dem Kunstfaseranteil. Normal sind das 65% Baumwolle und 35% Polyester. Günstig, robust und eben schnelltrocknend.


----------



## schmitr3 (2. September 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Ein Windbreaker hat nur eine Aufgabe: den Luftzug nicht durch zu lassen und damit den Windchill-Effekt zu unterbinden. Dazu benötigt es lediglich eine dicht gewebte Lage Stoff. Man könnte zur Not auch ein dicht gewebtes Hemd nehmen um die Funktion zu erfüllen. Isolation ist eine andere Aufgabe im Zwiebelsystem und wird von anderen Kleidungsstücken erfüllt.


Da gibt es aber durchaus grosse Unterschiede. Nicht jedes Material ist da gleich windundurchlässig. Ich habe die Vaude, die mit 80% angegeben ist und auch eine Goretex. Das ist ein riesen Unterschied in der Funktion als Windstopper.


----------



## polo (2. September 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Polycotton nennt man das. DER Standard im Outdoor-Bereich


für pensionierte erdkundelehrer im urlaub auf öland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (2. September 2022)

Das Einzige, was ich der Decathlon-Jacke vorwerfen könnte, wäre das mit 300g in L nicht gerade geringe Gewicht. Das wiegt meine Regenjacke. Windbreaker sollte eher so um die 100 bis 150g haben, mit 50g als absolutes Minimum.



polo schrieb:


> für pensionierte erdkundelehrer im urlaub auf öland.


So wie der?


----------



## polo (2. September 2022)

genau. wobei die pfeife seine lundhags boots vergessen hat.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. September 2022)

Ultraleicht hat Decathlon übrigens auch im Programm: https://www.decathlon.de/p/windjack...isierbar-damen/_/R-p-302624?mc=8506031&c=GELB
Halt nicht mit verlängertem Rücken


----------



## fone (2. September 2022)

Ich hab verschiedene Windjacken bestellt und teilweise ausprobiert und bin dann doch zur dünnen Softshell zurückgekehrt. 

Wenn man eh nen Rucksack dabei hat, macht es keinen riesen Unterschied ob man ne dünne Softshell mitnimmt oder ne Windjacke.

Ich bin ziemlich begeistert von der Vaude Moab IV. Mit der kann man auch direkt losradeln und für andere Sachen anziehen.


----------



## Rockside (2. September 2022)

McDreck schrieb:


> Isolation ist eine andere Aufgabe im Zwiebelsystem und wird von anderen Kleidungsstücken erfüllt.


Zwiebelschichten wende ich aber nicht gleich bei 15° schon an. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht vollkommen übertrieben und viel zu schwitzig bei noch 15°.


----------



## McDreck (2. September 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Zwiebelschichten wende ich aber nicht gleich bei 15° schon an. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht vollkommen übertrieben und viel zu schwitzig bei noch 15°.


Zwiebelsystem ist es immer, auch wenn Du Schichten weglässt, aber ja, bei 15° und Bewegung braucht man idR nicht mehr als ein T-Shirt und ne kurze Hose. Zwiebelsystem bedeutet mit möglichst wenig mitgeführten Kleidungsstücken die zu erwartenden klimatischen Bedingungen abdecken zu können.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. September 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Wenn man eh nen Rucksack dabei hat, macht es keinen riesen Unterschied ob man ne dünne Softshell mitnimmt oder ne Windjacke.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Ultraleichtgerümpel stopfe ich eher mal beim Rennradfahren in die Rückentasche. Auf dem MTB habe ich für längere Runden auch immer den Rucksack dabei. Und da kann dann wirklich die Softshell rein.


----------



## JensDey (2. September 2022)

Es bleibt halt immer die Frage, wie viel/ lange soll der Regen abgehalten werden.
Und wie nass erträgt man es von innen.
Solange es regnet gibt es keinen oder kaum Austausch der feuchten Wärme nach außen.
Für mich geht das gar nicht.
Ich habe 2 Lösungen, die ich vermutlich im Thread schon beschrieben habe.
1. -5 bis ca. 12°
Sportful Fiandre in der mittleren Dicke. Softshell mit hoher Regendichtigkeit auf Schulter, Rücken und Armoberseite.
Klimatisiert mit entsprechenden variablen in genanntem Temperaturbereich und für leichtere Regenfälle auch mal längere Zeit ausreichend! dicht.
2. Über 12° (sind natürlich ca.-Werte)
Eine abgeschnittene Vaude-Windjacke mit relativ wenig Schutz gegen Regen. Die Arme sind trikot-lang abgeschnitten.
Für leichten Schauer bleibt der Rücken ausreichend trocken. Die Unterarme werden nass können aber gleichzeitig weiter klimatisieren.

Wenn es schüttet, bin ich zuhause oder suche Schutz.
Mir bringt es absolut nix, den Regen draußen zu halten und von innen vollzulaufen.

Bei der Hose mache ich genauso. Für die kalte Zeit habe ich eine ion Softshell, die Regen auch nur kurzzeitig fernhält. Für den Rest des Jahres reicht eine kurze Gore C3.


----------



## BullsUli (2. September 2022)

JohnCasey schrieb:


> Nachdem ich hier einige Themen durch hab und irgendwie sehr schwammige Fragen und Antworten gelesen habe, dachte ich, ich frage mal etwas konkreter mit Beispielmodell.
> 
> Ich schwitze schnell und viel und bin eine Frostbeule (das eine könnte aufgrund des Fahrtwindes mit dem anderen zusammenhängen). Deshalb wirds mir schnell etwas frisch, je nach Temperatur, Wind und Geschwindigkeit.
> Was ich daher suche, ist die atmungsaktivste, winddichte Jacke, wo gibt
> ...


Deine genannte Windjacke hab ich seit 1 Jahr. Eigentlich zwei, weil ich so begeistert war. Eine nutz ich nur zum Biken,so schaut sie dann auch aus 😅.Die Andere zum Wandern. Also bis 5 Grad plus langt mir wahrhaftig ein Kompessionshirt in lang oder kurz unter der Jacke.
Wird es kälter dann kommt noch ein zweite Schicht drunter.
Dachte Anfangs als ich sie in den Händen hielt dass das nix wird..Preis Leistung top finde ich.

Bei Regen fahr ich nur unfreiwillig. Da hat sie aber auch schon gute Dienste geleistet.Bei Schnee fahr ich meist mit gelber Regenjacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (2. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Es bleibt halt immer die Frage, wie viel/ lange soll der Regen abgehalten werden.
> Und wie nass erträgt man es von innen.


Es geht aber nicht darum, Regen abzuhalten.
Es geht nur um Windjacken.


----------



## S.Turner (2. September 2022)

Als Windjacke liebe ich meine Fox Ranger Wind. Ist für einen (wie ich finde) attraktiven Preis ~50€ zu haben und taugt.

Pro:
-recht winddicht, dennoch nicht schwitzig innen (kein Innennetz, sehr angenehm!)
-Fünf Taschen. Zwei außen, drei innen
-keine nervige Kaputze
-hoher und angenehmer Kragen

Neutral:
-Löcher im Rücken für die Belüftung. Subjektiv, ich mags
-Gewogene 165 Gramm bei Größe M ist okay, aber geht leichter
-kann man klein "in sich selbst" verpacken durch eine angenähte Tasche. Klein genug, dass sie auch ins Hipbag passt

Contra:
-hält nur Niesel oder ganz leichten Regen ab (gut, keine Regenjacke)
-Taschen sind ohne Reißverschluss. Eine Innentasche hat aber einen Loop an welchem man einen Schlüsselbund o.Ä. befestigen könnte


----------



## xxBlack (2. September 2022)

PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke  | ROSE Bikes
					

Diese Neuauflage der meistverkauften PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke v




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Hat jemand erfahrung mehr der Phantom? Soll auch etwas Wasserabweisend sein.


----------



## JensDey (2. September 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht darum, Regen abzuhalten.
> Es geht nur um Windjacken.


Oooooooops


----------



## vitaminc (2. September 2022)

Die Windjacke ist bei mir die wichtigste Jacke überhaupt, wenn es um MTB oder auch Wandern geht.

Habe zwei Windjacken im Gebrauch:
Arcteryx Squamish Hoody 
Norrona Bitihorn60 Hoody (mittlerweile 7-8 Jahre alt)

Beide leicht und geringes Packmaß, passen daher auch sehr gut in eine kleine Hüftgürteltasche.
Preis muss jeder selbst schauen, ich kaufe meistens irgendwo im Abverkauf. Gerade mit Norrona bin ich seit Jahren sehr glücklich, weil die Klamotten einfach qualitativ hochwertig und sehr haltbar sind.


----------



## Vamdue (3. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen. Es ist anscheinend doch etwas komplizierter und komplexer das Thema 
Ich schaue mir mal die Vorschläge an und sehe mal was das Budget hergibt bzw. versuche ich herauszufinden, ob das von Decathlon nicht auch gut seinen Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_29 (3. September 2022)

Ich habe mir vor paar Jahren als Einsteiger die B`Twin 700 ultra light gekauft. 
Knapp über 100g, Preis weiß ich nicht mehr, aber mehr als 50€ hätte ich nie ausgegeben.
Passt zusammengeknüllt in 2 Hände.


----------



## xrated (4. September 2022)

Habe die Pearl Izumi Zephrr schon seid 15 Jahren, die wird anscheinend unverändert gebaut.
Ist mit 180g nicht die leichteste und finde so eine Jacke schon etwas speziell.
Kein Regenschutz und Wärmeleistung ist auch ziemlich niedrig.
Evtl. ist die universeller:





						Wanderjacke Speed Hiking FH500 wasserdicht ultraleicht Herren
					

Wanderjacke Speed Hiking FH500 wasserdicht ultraleicht Herren. Unser Entwicklungsteam am Fuße des Mont-Blanc hat diese leichte, atmungsaktive Wanderjacke für Speed Hiking entworfen, zum Schutz vor Regen und Wind.  Nur €69.99




					www.decathlon.de


----------



## McDreck (4. September 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Kein Regenschutz und Wärmeleistung ist auch ziemlich niedrig.


Das ist die Definition von einem Windbreaker. Das Ding hat genau eine Funktion und das ist gut so!


----------



## xxBlack (4. September 2022)

xxBlack schrieb:


> PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke  | ROSE Bikes
> 
> 
> Diese Neuauflage der meistverkauften PHANTOM GORE-TEX INFINIUM Jacke v
> ...



Erste Tour heute gefahren, kann ich extrem empfehlen! Absolut winddicht und sehr angenehm in der Früh bei 12 grad. Später einfach die Ärmel entfernt & es ging auch bei 20 grad ohne Probleme. Farbe auch top! Für wärmere Tage, habe ich mir die Vaude Air III für 37€ geholt. Da mache ich denk ich nichts falsch.


----------



## JensDey (4. September 2022)

xxBlack schrieb:


> Absolut winddicht und sehr angenehm in der Früh *bei 12 grad*.


Da muss man immer vorsichtig sein. Für den einen genau richtig, für den anderen direkt der Temperatur-Kollaps. Die ähnliche Sportful Fiandre (mit relativ regenfestem Schulter/ Rückenteil) geht für mich *bis 12°*.
Darüber hinaus kombiniere ich ein warmes Langarmtrikot mit meiner Vaude-Trikot-Weste.
Was (für mich) bei der Phantom sehr gut ist (wäre), wenn die Arme ab sind bleibt der Deltamuskel abgeckt, weil es nicht zu Weste wird wird sondern zum Trikot.
Das Fargdesign ist ein Albtraum.


----------



## Rockside (4. September 2022)

xrated schrieb:


> Habe die Pearl Izumi Zephrr schon seid 15 Jahren, die wird anscheinend unverändert gebaut.


Ich hatte die Zephrr auch mal. Hatte aber festgestellt, daß die eher Marke 'Plastikhülle' ist und man darunter tierisch schwitz-nass wird. Atmungsaktivität = 0

Da ist die Vaude Air III um Welten besser mit der 80% winddichtigkeit, und damit mit ausreichender Belüftung.


----------



## fone (5. September 2022)

Kommt drauf an. Die vorgeschlagenen Rennrad-Windjacken sind ja eher von der Kategorie "auf der Tour de France mal eben für die Abfahrt drüber ziehen" und nicht dafür gedacht, sie die ganze Ausfahrt zu tragen.

Ich hatten den Fragenden doch so verstanden, dass er eine Jacke zum Biken sucht.


----------



## Vamdue (5. September 2022)

Also in meinem Fall ist es so das die Jacke nicht nur zur Abfahrt getragen wird sondern auch darüber hinaus wenn es etwas kühler ist (früh, zum Abend hin, bei längeren Schattenpassagen bei niedrigen Temperaturen). Was hier jetzt oft gesagt wurde ist, das die Vaude Air III wohl Atmungsaktiv ist. Auf den Bildern wirkt die Vaude doch relativ kurz im vorderen Bereich. Ist das tatsächlich so und wie ist da die Passform? Wenn ich jetzt mein langarm Trikot (Gr. L, breite Schultern) drunter habe, fahre ich da besser mit XL? Möchte ungern zwei Größen bestellen mit dem Wissen das ich eine zurück sende, bin da nicht so der Freund von wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.
Die oben erwähnte FOX Ranger macht auch einen guten Eindruck. 
Die PEARL IZUMI sieht gut aus aber wenn man drunter zu sehr schwitzt ist das für mich nichts.


----------



## Rockside (5. September 2022)

Ich habe sonst L, aber die Vaude in XL.

Ganz so kurz ist die vorne nicht, aber für eine Radjacke ist das aufgrund der Beugung schon so üblich. Ne Wanderjacke ist natürlich anders geschnitten.


----------



## Rockside (5. September 2022)

Vamdue schrieb:


> Also in meinem Fall ist es so das die Jacke nicht nur zur Abfahrt getragen wird sondern auch darüber hinaus wenn es etwas kühler ist (früh, zum Abend hin, bei längeren Schattenpassagen bei niedrigen Temperaturen).


Genau deswegen hatte ich ja auch schon mal die unterschiedlichen Temperaturen angesprochen, für die eine Windjacke benötigt wird.
Die Vaude Air III ist eher was für noch etwas wärmere Tage 18/20°.
Kühler eher eine Windstopper Jacke oder aus Infinity.

Die Fox Ranger sieht mMn nicht nach 'aktmungsaktiv' aus. Auch im Werbetext wird von 'wärmen' geschrieben, nix von atmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxBlack (5. September 2022)

Habe L und trage bei der Vaude auch L. Atmungsaktiv ist sie, war mir aber gestern bei 12 grad und kurzarm Trikot zu frisch. Bin dann nochmal zurück und hab mir die Phantom geholt. Würde die Vaude nur ab 18 grad+ anziehen


----------



## JensDey (5. September 2022)

xxBlack schrieb:


> bei 12 grad und kurzarm Trikot zu frisch. Bin dann nochmal zurück und hab mir die Phantom geholt.


Das ist nicht erstaunlich.
Warum bei 12° Kurzarm? Da fehlt es am Arm komplett an Wärmeschicht und am Körper ist es wahrscheinlich auch zu wenig.
Wenn es in der Sonne bei 16° auch funktionieren sollte: doppelt Baselayer aus Netz und normal + Kurztrikot und später dann Armlinge + Vaude Air.
So in etwa gestalte ich das. Wobei ich hier, wie geschrieben, irgendeine Langarmlösung beim Trikot oder Baselayer bevorzuge.
Habe mittlerweile 4x Netz-Baselayer, weil doppelt Baselayer für mich die "neue Lösung" ist.


----------



## manne (5. September 2022)

Bei über 18° würde ich mich ja totschwitzen mit jeder Windjacke. Das membranfreie Zeug deckt bei mir den Bereich um die 10° ab, mit Membran dann um die 0°. Der Rest wird halt mit Zwischenschichten geregelt.


----------



## xxBlack (5. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das ist nicht erstaunlich.
> Warum bei 12° Kurzarm? Da fehlt es am Arm komplett an Wärmeschicht und am Körper ist es wahrscheinlich auch zu wenig.
> Wenn es in der Sonne bei 16° auch funktionieren sollte: doppelt Baselayer aus Netz und normal + Kurztrikot und später dann Armlinge + Vaude Air.
> So in etwa gestalte ich das. Wobei ich hier, wie geschrieben, irgendeine Langarmlösung beim Trikot oder Baselayer bevorzuge.
> Habe mittlerweile 4x Netz-Baselayer, weil doppelt Baselayer für mich die "neue Lösung" ist.


Weil es später am Tag 25 grad hatte. Mit der Phantom ging das ohne Probleme. Hatte nicht mal noch ein Baselayer unter dem Trikot an.


----------



## JensDey (5. September 2022)

manne schrieb:


> Bei über 18° würde ich mich ja totschwitzen mit jeder Windjacke.


Du Hitzkopf, du!  
Ist bei mir ähnlich. Aber da ist jeder Jeck anders.


----------



## JensDey (5. September 2022)

xxBlack schrieb:


> Weil es später am Tag 25 grad hatte.


Deswegen ja Armlinge


xxBlack schrieb:


> Mit der Phantom ging das ohne Probleme.


Nur Arme ab oder komplett in die Trikottasche? Oder Rucksack?
Wie fühlen sich die Arme auf der Haut ohne weiteren Layer an? Das geht bei mir mit keiner dieser WindJacken. Für die Fiandre hatte ich mir extra zusätzliche lange Baselayer geholt, weil ich das gar nicht abkonnte, sobald die Unterarme feucht vom Schweiß wurden.


xxBlack schrieb:


> Hatte nicht mal noch ein Baselayer unter dem Trikot an.


Immer mit! Ist die wahre Wunderwaffe. 😉 
Habe früher auch nur Trikot getragen, dann Baselayer für kühlere Tage und seit ein paar Jahren immer.


----------



## McDreck (5. September 2022)

Temperaturbereich hängt stark davon ab was man drunter trägt und wie sehr man sich bewegt. Ich kann den Temperaturbereich meines Windbreakers massiv erweitern in dem ich eine Fleecejacke oder ähnliches drunter ziehe. Da kanns dann auch unter 0° Celsius gehen. Muss nur die Fleecejacke anpassen.

Empfehlung für kühlere Tage ist eh ein Netzunterhemd als Baselayer oder sowas wie ein Patagonia Capilene Air Crew Neck und darüber dann normales Trikot oder was auch immer man sonst gerne zum Radeln trägt. Da oben drauf dann den Windbreaker. Das geht weit. Schichten je nach Bedarf hinzufügen oder weglassen.


----------



## xxBlack (5. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Deswegen ja Armlinge
> 
> Nur Arme ab oder komplett in die Trikottasche? Oder Rucksack?
> Wie fühlen sich die Arme auf der Haut ohne weiteren Layer an? Das geht bei mir mit keiner dieser WindJacken. Für die Fiandre hatte ich mir extra zusätzliche lange Baselayer geholt, weil ich das gar nicht abkonnte, sobald die Unterarme feucht vom Schweiß wurden.
> ...



Am Nachmittag nur arme ab. War trotzdem windig. 
Die Ärmel an sich fühlen sich super an auch mit Kurzarm drunter.  Es ist nur etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig 2 kurzärmel übereinander zu haben. Während der Fahrt fällt das nicht mehr auf.

Habe das baselayer vergessen, aber im Nachhinein frage ich mich, warum ein Windblocker Baselayer drunter, wenn ich eh die Jacke trage. Macht für mich Sinn wenn es deutlich kälter ist oder so warm und windig, dass ich nur mit Trikot fahren will


----------



## JensDey (5. September 2022)

xxBlack schrieb:


> Am Nachmittag nur arme ab. War trotzdem windig.
> Die Ärmel an sich fühlen sich super an auch mit Kurzarm drunter.  Es ist nur etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig 2 kurzärmel übereinander zu haben.


Meine Frage ging in Richtung Phantom-Ärmel lang auf nackter Haut.


xxBlack schrieb:


> Habe das baselayer vergessen, aber im Nachhinein frage ich mich, warum ein Windblocker Baselayer drunter, wenn ich eh die Jacke trage.


Meine Baselayer haben kein Windstopper.


xxBlack schrieb:


> Macht für mich Sinn wenn es deutlich kälter ist oder so warm und windig, dass ich nur mit Trikot fahren will


Dann sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxBlack (5. September 2022)

Die langen Ärmel fühlen sich sehr angenehm auf der nackten Haut an. Allgemein fühlt sich die Jacke sehr angenehm an. Macht echt Spaß zu tragen!

Mein Baselayer ist von Gore und ist auch brutal bequem zu tragen. Könnte ich den ganzen Tag tragen 

Armlinge und beinlinge habe ich mal bestellt aber zumindest bei den armlingen zweifle ich ob ich die brauche. An den Beinen bin ich eh unempfindlicher und habe mir eigentlich die C3 Hose bestellt die man ungefähr zwischen 0-15 grad tragen kann. Mal schauen


----------



## S.Turner (5. September 2022)

Rockside schrieb:


> Die Fox Ranger sieht mMn nicht nach 'aktmungsaktiv' aus. Auch im Werbetext wird von 'wärmen' geschrieben, nix von atmen.



Um nochmal kurz auf diese Jacke zurückzukommen: 
Bei mir ist sie immer im Einsatz, wenn das Kurzarm-Trikot (stellenweise) zu kühl ist, langarm und/oder Softshell zu warm. 

Beispiele: in Finale hat’s am Meer gute 20 °C, oben am Berg ist es aber zugig und schattig - perfekt. 
Längerer Uphill in den Alpen bei 10-15 °C - perfekt. 
Bei 20 °C und praller Sonne übers Feld zum Trail radeln - zu warm, auch bei Wind.

Die Jacke öffnen/ausziehen finde ich angenehmer, als ständig ein Langarm-Jersey an- und auszuziehen. 

Atmungsaktiv und windlicht schließt sich (außerhalb von Marketing-bla) meist aus. Was ich aber sagen kann: persönlich gehöre ich eher zu den kräftigen Schwitzern. Das Klima in der Ranger ist aber recht anständig und der Stoff trägt sich auch kurzarm direkt auf der Haut sehr angenehm - keinerlei Gefühl nach Plastiksack.


----------

